# Transitioning outside



## Sirine (May 20, 2014)

My gsd male pup is going to be 12 weeks on saturday and will be getting his second injection.

Currently, he sleeps inside the house and does his business and play outside. He loves our garden! Of course my family and i wanted to keep him secure at home when he first came and was only 9weeks, but we want him to get used to being an outside dog.

Has anyone moved their dog to live outside, if so, how did you do it? I would like to make it a nice experience and not make him too upset. 

Is 12 weeks still too young, or perfect time to do it? I know that when we are at home, he will most prob come and go inside as he is well behaved. It's mostly going to be to sleep at night and really to set a boundary for when were having dinner, have important things to do and go up to sleep.

All suggestions are welcome!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think 12 weeks is to young. I got my female when she was 12 weeks and for 4 weeks with the other people she was an outside pup. She was very confused and would go outside to lay down then come in and pee. It took longer to housebreak her.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sirine said:


> My gsd male pup is going to be 12 weeks on saturday and will be getting his second injection.
> 
> Currently, he sleeps inside the house and does his business and play outside. He loves our garden! Of course my family and i wanted to keep him secure at home when he first came and was only 9weeks, but we want him to get used to being an outside dog.
> 
> ...


If setting boundaries is your goal why not crate train or build him a nice run outside where he can be safely contained when you need to. Just my opinion, but why get a pet if you are going to leave him outside alone? Any number of things can happen to a dog left unattended and alone. And 12 weeks is still just a baby.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

German Shepherds bond deeply with their families and because of that they do not make good outside dogs. They are called velcro dogs, my two never leave my side if I need to go somewhere, it is dinner, or bed time my babies go to their crate. Crate training is the way to go in mho.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My pup is now a year old and I'm working on getting his outside kennel set up. It's not because I want him to be an outside dog, but being that he is a black dog and living in East Texas, the humidity/heat are already starting to kill him when we do anything outside. I plan (if we get it up before it actually gets TOO hot) to have him stay mornings out there and afternoons in the house crated until I get home from work. I felt bad for him being in a crate so much so had been babygating him in the hall, but yeah ... yesterday out of the blue he scraped and gouged the drywall in about a foot section right in the big middle of the wall. Bizarre .. and horrifying. His dad was NOT happy and has started repairs. 'sigh'


----------



## Sirine (May 20, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> If setting boundaries is your goal why not crate train or build him a nice run outside where he can be safely contained when you need to. Just my opinion, but why get a pet if you are going to leave him outside alone? Any number of things can happen to a dog left unattended and alone. And 12 weeks is still just a baby.


Of course he will not be alone, he loves to follow me everywhere i go. I wouldn't leave him out while we are all inside, he is a joyful part of our family. I dont like the idea of crating, i personally feel like it's a prision; he knows his place in the house and doesn't mess around too much. It's discipline thats key. 

He loves to play outside, and our garden area is safe and fenced. Far away from the road etc and close to the living room so he will always be near us when he sleeps. His bed will be near the window in a safe area. When he is outside he is curious but he never strays too far from us. Boundary is not my goal, my previous dogs were very much attached to us but liked their space outside to explore and play. I'm sure german shepherds are not different.

The main question i guess is, is 12 weeks too young to start doing this or should i wait a couple more weeks. Many trainers, german shepherd owners etc say start now, whilst others say the opposite.


----------



## Sirine (May 20, 2014)

Exactly, i dont like crates and feel dogs like to explore and play outside and get fresh air. They get bored and especially when they are intelligent like gsds and bcollies, i think outside freedom will help them stay fit and relieve any boredom. 
When i say outside i dont mean that he lives out and never comes in at all -Gosh no, i love him to pieces!


----------



## Kiitsu (Apr 20, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend keeping him outside for long...that will not go well for him or things in your yard. Trust me 
My pup stays outside when I am not home though, which is only for a few hours at a time. He sleeps in a crate (and I would never recommend letting any dog sleep outside, ever) I am like you however on view of crates; I like him to have freedom when I cannot watch him. And it works out great; just make sure you start teaching him to not chew things ASAP.
I had to transition my dog in to doing it without being upset; he loves it now (though he still tends to be quite mischievous out there...). It took him about 2 weeks to be alright with it. I just left him out there for slowly increasing amounts of time. He was 5 and a half months old when I did this, and he still does not stay outside passed 9:30 without me as I do not feel that is safe for him yet. Also, consider heartworm meds and flea meds because it is summer for any amount of time he is out there. 
I would say...he is too young now. Depending on where you live, he could become prey for pretty much anything. You may want to wait til he is older, and get him a puppy play pen inside until then. It should be plenty while he is still small  Wait until he is bigger. 
Take note that relieving boredom can sometimes be really, really destructive. Be careful of that.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

First -- 12 weeks is too young to be even left outside or inside alone at all. Crate or small pen is the safest for such a baby. It is NOT SAFE for him to be left outside alone.

Second -- times have changed. There are a lot of bad people stealing dogs, throwing poison in hot dogs into yards, even just opening gates so dogs get out. It is not safe for a dog to be left in a yard all day while the family works/is at school. It is hot or cold or boring. Leaving your dog out is the quickest way to lose your dog one way or the other.

Third -- crating is not a "cage". It is a safe place dogs go to wait. It is like a dog house or den to them. It keeps them from damaging something. It keeps them from having an accident. It keeps them calmer. 

Please consider NOT having your dog just left outside. I have had dogs of several breeds for many years now and they are very happy going out for business, sniffing around, walks, games, etc. while I am with them and then coming and and being with the family day or night or when we are gone. German shepherds like to be with their people or in the home. They don't want to be just put outside even for rather short times.

Best wishes.


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

Dogs are den animals. They typically feel safe in a crate and enjoy it when starting young regardless of breed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

